# Skill Assessment Doubt



## singal.anirudh.1991 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello people,

I am from India and currently applying for PR under the skilled visa (189) sub class. Would be really grateful if you could help me with the following doubts :- 

I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate and have a experience of approx. 3 years. For the first 1.5 years of my career i worked as an Engineering Analyst in the aerospace domain. Later I made a shift to Software development and now i want to continue working in this field. Should i get my skill assessment done through ACS or Engineers Australia?


Thanks in advance,
Anirudh


----------



## rammestein (May 12, 2016)

I would say dont go for acs. But depends how much ur IT experience is. Also, u would have to fill ur RPL..if you are ready for that.


----------

